# Course Review: Tactical Response "The Fight" FOF Scenarios



## KenpoTex (Jul 21, 2008)

Course Name: "The Fight" Force-on-Force Scenarios
Dates: July 18-19, 2008
Instructors: Sherman House and Allen Webb
Role Players: Tim, Drew, Mike, and Brian

Where to start?...

This class was truly an eye-opening experience. 
I guess that all of us probably imagine various situations and envision our responses to those situations or how we'd like to act when we're confronted with a problem.

This class allows one to actually "be there" and have an opportunity to be confronted with the stress and uncertainty of a [potentially] violent encounter. I feel that the scenarios were very well constructed and were scripted to address some very real issues that will be present when/if you are confronted with the "real deal."

I am happy to say that in a few of the scenarios, my response was almost exactly in line with my pre-conceived "plan" for dealing with similar incidents.

However, I will admit that there were also times when I was not happy with the way I handled the situation. There was even one where I found myself doing something that I knew was a bad idea even _as I was doing it_. This, to me, is where we see the greatest value in this type of training. You are able to identify your mistakes and learn from them and are able to expose your weaknesses so that you can work to correct them.  It is far better to learn these lessons now instead of when the bullets and blood are real.

Some lessons learned or reinforced:

-There are times to talk and times to shoot...*don't do one when you should be doing the other.*

-Movement, preferably dynamic movement toward cover, can save your ***. Especially when your gun goes "click" instead of "bang" or when, as I did once, you screw up your manipulation and have to start over.

-There are things that ARE worth fighting for, and things that are NOT worth fighting for...don't confuse the two.

-As Sherman and Allen had been saying for four days (FP and AFP) "shooting is the easy part, it's everything else that is hard." 

This was definately a worthwhile experience and I plan to attend more FOF training in the future. Thanks to Sherman and Allen for running (yet another) great class, and to Tim, Drew, Mike, and Brian for their great performance as role-players and for their genuine concern and the interest they took in our learning and developent. 

I would HIGHLY recommend this class for anyone that carries a pistol for self-defense. This class will show you what you're made of and let you know where you're at re. mindset and tactics.

For more information check the following links:
Tactical Response
Get off The X (Tactical Response's discussion forum)
Tactical Response Gear


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 21, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Course Name: "The Fight" Force-on-Force Scenarios
> Dates: July 18-19, 2008
> Instructors: Sherman House and Allen Webb
> Role Players: Tim, Drew, Mike, and Brian
> ...


 Outstanding!  I'll have to check those guys out!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 21, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> -As Sherman and Allen had been saying for four days (FP and AFP) "shooting is the easy part, it's everything else that is hard."


 
That is very true! 

One of the biggist faults of the Martial Arts (including boxing, judo, MMA, etc...) is we don't train for what happes before a fight starts. Just very little interaction with others to pick up indicators and learn how to talk to unknown people on the street. 

We don't learn about positioning or awareness. We start at a known signal, the gong. And the street is very much filled with unknown signals (at least to most people.)

Deaf


----------

